# Neue Art von Lockanruf



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2010)

Seit einiger Zeit ruft immer wieder jemand mit der Nummer 0541-915568107 mein Firmentelefon an. Gehe ich ran, ist das Gespräch weg, läßt man's einfach klingeln, hört es sehr schnell wieder auf (höchstens 4-5 x klingeln). 
Laut Anruferliste bimmelte diese Nummer am 8.1., 14.1., 18.1. und heute 20.1. an.


Nach einiger Suche konnte ich die Nummer 0541-9155-0 der Firma Prodefacto in Osnabrück zuordnen. Dieses Unternehmen wurde hier im Forum auch schon mehrfach genannt (u. a. im Zusammenhang mit Probenking etc.). Wenn man nach der Nummer googelt, finden sich noch einige Leute, die auf diese Art angerufen werden.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Masche? Was könnte der Sinn und Zweck sein?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Art von Lockanruf*

Hallo,

ich bin leider auch einer der jeden Tag von dieser Nummer angerufen wird, ist offentsichtlich eine neue Masche von dem Unternehmen. Ich denke wenn man da zurückruft wird man in eine 0900 schleife gelockt und zählt später ohne etas davon zu merken.

Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso es nicht möglich ist ein solches Unternehmen zu stoppen, da wie ich bemerkt habe ja schon mehrere Leute Probleme mit diesem U. haben und auch klagen eingerreicht haben, diese aber scheinbar Magels Beweisen eigestellt werden...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:34:42 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:26:27 ----------

Hallo,

man sollte vllt den Anruf annehmen und abwarten, da der anrufer ja die kosten übernehmen muss, vllt gibt dieser dann iwann auf, leider gibt es keinen anderen schutz, gibt zu viele Lücken für Abzocker und kriminalität steckt in jeder Nische...

best wishes

luck

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:36:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:34:42 ----------


----------

